# Got Lucky



## Flint Arrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey people, here is my latest deer taken with my new bow I made last August. It is Osage and pulls 49 pounds at 26" It is very smooth being 66" long. I had to make a bow that was lighter in weight and smooth to help me thru my ulnar bone issues....this does not cure my problem but it helps. The point is slim and made from Texas flint..it was razor sharp. The arrow was made of my favorite material Rivercane.  I washed the blood from my arrow but the sinew wraps were very stained from blood. I am able to reuse this arrow and point again. I have not been able to hunt much this year due to my dad's health...but I got lucky this hunt. I also got the hunt on film. I knew this bow would put some meat on the fire!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 13, 2015)

Congratulations.  I am in awe of you folks who can do that.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> I am in awe of you folks who can do that.



Me too! That is awesome! Congrats and Prayers added for your Dad.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 14, 2015)

great kill .... congrats ....

I hope your Daddy is doing better ....


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2015)

Double congrats.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2015)

That's as close to hunting the true sense of the word as one can get. Congrats.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2015)

Fine kill, Thad.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 14, 2015)

Good job!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, sir, that is hunting boiled down exactly to what it all about there. Hope the health issues improve for you, too. Keep at it! 

BTW, I've about worn my "Full Circle" DVD out watching it over the years.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 15, 2015)

You are one of the Masters at true tradional  congrat. Hope you and your  Dads health improves


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Move this to the bowhunting section.  Those guys would come unglued over this.  I can here em now, "theres no way that little arrowhead killed that deer"

Good job, God willing, I will do that one day.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 16, 2015)

It takes a lot of skill and patience to do what you've done.  Congrats.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats, that is fantastic.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats on getting it done old school!!!  Good stuff.


----------



## TJay (Dec 16, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 17, 2015)

one of the coolest threads I have ever seen on here.  That is awesome!


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 17, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 23, 2015)

Keep it up Thad! I have had to reduce poundage as well. I still do not have my old accuracy back. What are you using in that fore shaft - looks like oak?


----------



## Flint Arrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes it is oak. My accuracy has suffered some also with this ulnar bone issue. I am hoping to beat this problem, I can not stand the thought of not shooting my bows. An ulnar bone operation is ugly at best....good luck to you Ben!


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Big tip of my hat to you...congrats on a fantastic job. The only thing I'd do different is that arrow would be retired with the blood left on it. 

Wow....just wow.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice, I really enjoy seeing hunting, and I mean real hunting being done right as our forfathers did it back in their days. Nice deer and great story.


----------



## GLS (Dec 24, 2015)

Is voltage 1.5 VDC or less still considered primitive?   Great job, Thad (as usual) .  Gil


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 28, 2015)

Always great to see someone doing it the hard way and successfully!


----------

